# SIT Bellows Repair- without the tool?



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum, I think most folks from my old forum are here now:laugh:

I have a permanent O-gauge display, but want to run AF around the tree at Christmas, as an AF was my first train around the tree many years ago. So I have acquired a stable of vintage AF steamers and a set of the T&P jeeps. I am learning the quirks of the AF engines opposed to the O gauge variety. The smoke units are really simple (for the most part) and very effective. My Hudson SIT could probably use a bellows replacement as I can see some pin holes. I have some liquid electrical tape, but I decided to do it the hard way by replacing the bellows. I didn't buy the $15 tool to make life easier, because I doubt I'd ever use it more than once. No instruction came from the Port Lines replacement fabric and I guess I should check their clinic section for instruction. What kind of glue should I use? I was thinking of using wire ties to temporarily hold the bellows fabric to the end pieces until it sets. Anyone have a picture of what the "tool" looks like? Any hints to make the job easier? Thanks!

Rich


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

The PortLines repair clinic is very informative, I have pasted the link to the Bellows type smoke unit repair below:

http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic35.htm

A friend who has repaired many of these units used rubber cement.

Good luck with your rebuild,
Aflyer


----------



## Smoke Stack Lightning (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks for the link and the rubber cement advice!

Rich


----------

